

Google to Launch a New Version of Google Search - vijayr
http://mashable.com/2009/08/10/google-new-version/

======
brennannovak
To access the site go here:

<http://www2.sandbox.google.com>

------
wglb
Does anyone see how the new one is different? I haven't seen a description
yet.

~~~
tlrobinson
No ads!

~~~
nudded
Because it's not in production yet?

